

Java is Pass-by-Value, Dammit - thisjepisje
http://javadude.com/articles/passbyvalue.htm

======
lucio
If "Object references are passed by value", then the "Object" itself is passed
by reference, so the statement "In Java, Objects are passed by reference" it
is a _full_ true statement.

You can pass "Object references" by value or by reference, anyway, since
you're passing a "Object reference", _the object itself_ is being passed as a
reference.

